# U.S. license to Australian



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Probably working four years in an apprenticeship. Not much is the same in Australia.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jkwallz said:


> Can anyone give me an idea of what it would take to get an electrical license in Australia if you are licensed in the U.S.?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Being licensed in one state has no bearing of a license in another unless the states have reciprocity. I doubt the US license has any bearing on a license in Australia. Your required hours may be accepted but I am certain a test will be needed, at least.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Being that the wiring methods and materials are completely different between the US and Australia, I would venture a guess that your license means nothing there. But what you do have going for you is an existing knowledge of theory and tool use, so that is a +.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

jkwallz said:


> Can anyone give me an idea of what it would take to get an electrical license in Australia if you are licensed in the U.S.?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Best to ask over at Phased....


I believe you need to do some short term schooling to get up to speed on aussie reg,s (code)..

http://www.phased.com.au/showthread.php?t=2208&highlight=OBTAINING+AN+AUSTRALIAN+LICENSE

HTH
Frank


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

If you're a NETA technician or equivalent, there are fast track options.


----------

